# Nach Schließen des Browsers eine neue Seite öffnen



## FloHue (5. Jun 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich möchte eine Onlineliste meiner User anlegen. Wenn sich einer nicht regelgerecht ausloggt, sondern einfach nur das Browserfenster schließt, soll die Datei "logout.php" ausgeführt werden.

Wie geht das mit JavaScript, diese Datei auszuführen, wenn der User das Fenster schließt?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2006)

*verschoben*
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227


----------



## bummerland (5. Jun 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm#onunload
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------

